# Guppys at the top??



## goobs (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and this is my first post. 

i recently set up and cycled a 40 gallon tank. I moved 4 neon tetras and 20 red cherry shrimp from my old nano tank and purchesed 6 new neon tetras. These fish were in the tank for a few weeks. Yesterday i got 6 male guppys and added these to the tank but since they went in the haven't been down from the surface. They don't look like they're gulping air but don't get any lower than an inch below the surface. The tank has a bubble disk at one end and a bubble curtain at the other so the water should be oxygenated. I just checked water quality and Amm =0 Nitrite = 0 Nitrate = 10-20.

Any idea whats up with them???


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello goobs. If you notice the shape of the guppy's back, it's nearly straight. That's because nature made them top feeders. In time, they'll start to explore the rest of the tank. Guppies like a variety of food, so feed them something that will sink. The smaller, green Hikari sinking wafers are a favorite. Those will get your guppies moving around the tank.

BBradbury


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats the temp of the tank? I ask because if my temp is around 79-82 F they will swim everywhere, but if its cooler like around 72 they hang out in the corner at the top of the tank all huddled together.


----------



## goobs (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok after about 30 hours at the top a couple of them are starting to come down. I guess they're just timid, hopefully in a few days they'll all be swimming around the bottom of the tank


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again goobs. I reread your post and noticed you have no female guppies. Your males are likely a little confused with no females to chase. The males need a reason to display their colors, they're constant movers in the tank. I have several large tanks of fancy guppies and they're the most active when they have a lot of females to impress. 

You have quite a few males and the standard stocking numbers for guppies is three females for every male. If possible, keep the two best looking males and move the rest to another tank. Then, go to the LFS and look for some nice heathly looking females. Six or seven will do and put them in with your two males. My guess is the males will perk up immediately. Keep the other males separated until you can get enough females or see if you can return the males and get some females.

If you need any other specifics on guppies, please feel free to ask.

BBradbury


----------



## goobs (Apr 30, 2011)

Well they are all starting to move around the tank a lot more now. How important is it to have the right mix of males and females? I could give away 3 of the males, my dad and uncle both have tanks, and buy 6 females. This would mean i would have 3 males, 6 females. Or will the males be ok on their own?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again. I think it's critical to have a minimum of three females to every one male, more females is even better. The females need a several to one ratio, otherwise they'll become exhausted and this condition will leave them open to disease. 

The males are in a constant reproducing mode and need to have several females to chase. This way, the females get short rest periods.

It would be best for you to keep the two best males and give away the others. Guppies are very inexpensive, you won't "break the bank" if you have 
six females or more for the two males. The higher the ratio of females to males, the more the females can rest and stay healthy.

BBradbury


----------

